

Ask HN: How do you store your external SQL statements? - wilsonfiifi

I was wondering what file format is considered appropriate for storing SQL statements outside of one&#x27;s source code. I was considering XML (in CDATA tag). Any thoughts?
======
svisser
How about .sql files?

~~~
ajuc
I imagine the problem is with assigning names to them.

Usually I've seen people keeping them in hibernate xml with named queries, or
some proprietrary .xml files.

CDATA is overkill IMHO, easier to escape the few problematic characters.

